# slide lock assembly for px4



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys, so my slide lock spring broke somehow broke, i called beretta and they are sending me a new one, now, how hard are they to replace, and what all needs to be done to repace it?!?! Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------

